
Lost Passport in Dubai – Cruise Leaves Soon. Help - LinaLauneBaer
Lost German passport in Dubai – Cruise leaves tomorrow. What should I do? I desperately need this vacation. Burnt out already.
======
larnmar
Call your consulate. Call your cruise company.

~~~
dazc
Yes, the German consulate will likely have an office or at least some way of
contact. You may also need to report the loss to the police - so do that first
to avoid wasting time.

I am a UK citizen and had my passport stolen in Spain, I got a temporary
travel document sorted the next morning.

------
chewz
Call any EU consulate present in Dubai. EU citizen is entitled to consular
help from consulate of any member-state.

German consulate would be the most obvious for you of course.

------
flatfilefan
I know from friends that Germans can get a travel pass issued in one hour at
the German Int’l. airports. Maybe the same can be done in German consulates?

